# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Ultracontour opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy był ktos na zabiegu ultracontour? Jestem ciekawa opini na temat tego zabiegu. od pewnego czasy borykam się z tłuszczykiem na udach i brzuchu i w koncu chciałabym się go pozbyc. Jaki jest koszt zabiegu?
Z góry dziekuje za opinie. Pozdrawiam.

----------

